# Dragon Quest Builders 2 Modding



## BennyXCross (Aug 23, 2020)

Hello everyone! 
No one has made anything noteworthy with this game yet.
Maybe some of you are hobby programmers and want to give it a go?
I can try to give you all the informations I've collected so far to finally release a working mod.

- To extract all possibly accessible files you need to use the program "Steven's Gas Machine". This will extract the linkdata.idx/.bin into textures, models, animation sequences, soundfiles, speech text files etc. All models, textures and animations have been looked through by me and all the folders the gas machine will extract for you will have the following content https://mega.nz/file/7yRRBIAa#vvKoh4G6SMQQyoc10_ZhfVKt99lhpGdWlmQyzwb5QPA .

- to display animations you need to use Noesis. This will also help you to combine head/hair/body of all the character models. The python scripts you'll need to put into its python folder inside the plugins folder.
merge script (to merge different parts of the characters together): https://mega.nz/file/3zYhxaTR#wlUhp77Ny_wxUyo-5q8EVymlzKnChRfFF9KWQslf6g0
g1m script (to recognize the exported model files from the gas machine and add animation file support): https://mega.nz/file/y3YFXSRK#8FqUC6LmfN2tnR0nt_CTVsOiTb-zJGRjb8DVqxadAa0

- the game files are encrypted by a special zlib Koei Tecmo algorythm which can be found in the arslan.bms file on the web. If someone could reverse engineer it it would make it possible to re-inject bigger files like models and textures back into the linkdata.
Linkdata files from Koei Tecmo work in a way that there is an idx file which will give you the exact position of a file inside the linkdata.bin archive.

- Someone I know already wrote a re-inject script in python but unfortunately it's not working. Maybe someone can take a look and will maybe find the mistake? https://mega.nz/file/bnZFCQbJ#ViyUa0xoabIVUNA740XdQaHZeEJClqt4SFPktgryecg

- the only working "mod" which is known about for now is a text translation tool which was meant to extract japanese text and translate it back to english and seemingly it was working. https://gbatemp.net/threads/dragon-quest-builders-2.528161/ Though text files are probably uncompressed inside the linkdata, that's why there hasn't been any new advancements made yet.

- I have found 100+ unused models (decorative items / blocks) / textures which are part of a beta build of DQB2. Many of which you can find here  . If we manage to re-add models and textures I could provide all the neccessary files.

That's all from me for now.
Hopefully together we'll finally be able to mod DQB2! This would be a dream come true


----------



## BennyXCross (Aug 23, 2020)

Someone also made a screenshot extraction tool. I found this post by an anonymous user on 4chan but his file is no longer online unfortunately...

Anonymous 09/12/19(Thu)20:33:54 No.▶
>>265710864 >>265711303
I finished that screenshot extractor for builders 2, only useful to people with hacked switches to extract their savedata in the first place but hopefully someone finds it useful.
https://gofile.io/?c=F20mXX
Just drag your SCSHDAT.BIN onto it and it will dump all the screenshots from it.

Would also be great to import random images into DQB2 to have certain posters etc.


----------



## Grendor (Dec 27, 2020)

So uh...what setting do I need to use on Steven's Gas Machine to have it extract into specific folders rather than just an incrementally-numbered bunch of folders all together? I've tried several settings, there doesn't seem to be one for the original Builders game either. Any of them that process IDX and BIN files just dump everything into one big folder full of numbered folders rather than into 'human' or 'monster' or the like indicated in your list txt. I've got the newest version from the most well-known release for Steven's Gas Machine. What am I missing?


----------



## BennyXCross (Dec 27, 2020)

Grendor said:


> So uh...what setting do I need to use on Steven's Gas Machine to have it extract into specific folders rather than just an incrementally-numbered bunch of folders all together? I've tried several settings, there doesn't seem to be one for the original Builders game either. Any of them that process IDX and BIN files just dump everything into one big folder full of numbered folders rather than into 'human' or 'monster' or the like indicated in your list txt. I've got the newest version from the most well-known release for Steven's Gas Machine. What am I missing?


That's how it works 
Use the link I posted in my first post to determine which folder has which content. Though I used the debug build of the game for the numbers. Could be that other versions have different numbers, though the order of those folders should be the same.


----------



## JUg (Feb 26, 2021)

So I got everything, the numbers on the list are not the same as I have, but thats ok.

Another question, I can't seem to figure out how to see the animations in Neosis. I see the bones, but I can't see the animations.


----------



## BennyXCross (Mar 3, 2021)

JUg said:


> So I got everything, the numbers on the list are not the same as I have, but thats ok.
> 
> Another question, I can't seem to figure out how to see the animations in Neosis. I see the bones, but I can't see the animations.


You need to right-click on the .g1m file in the file explorer to the left and select "merger". Then it will ask you for 3 g1m and 3 g1t files and a folder where your g2a animations are stored (put a specific one in there or a few of your choice, not all).


----------



## brachychiton (Jun 10, 2021)

Uh...I can't find any g2a file. I have tried '[PC]Dragon Quest Heroes Slime Edition'. Can you Help me?


----------



## BennyXCross (Jun 30, 2021)

brachychiton said:


> Uh...I can't find any g2a file. I have tried '[PC]Dragon Quest Heroes Slime Edition'. Can you Help me?


Hey! Try it with Arslan


----------



## WillaGreyLala (Jul 8, 2021)

-snipp-

I was trying to help, but I realize I made a mistake with something I did, which pretty much means it was all useless stoof :S


----------



## BennyXCross (Aug 10, 2021)

Ouch, that sucks :<
What did you try to do?


----------



## Kyokamy (Oct 26, 2021)

Hello Benny! I have been following your videos on YT and all your attempts to find people whilling to mod this game and I am stuck to the same step as you are. I have some ideas on what to change in the game like adding more storage or modify the length of maps or add inventory tabs and so on. For now I am trying to look into the files in order to find the gameplay settings.
Do you have more clues on how to break in?
Thaks in advance.


----------



## BennyXCross (Jan 19, 2022)

Kyokamy said:


> Hello Benny! I have been following your videos on YT and all your attempts to find people whilling to mod this game and I am stuck to the same step as you are. I have some ideas on what to change in the game like adding more storage or modify the length of maps or add inventory tabs and so on. For now I am trying to look into the files in order to find the gameplay settings.
> Do you have more clues on how to break in?
> Thaks in advance.


Unfortunately not. Maybe reverse engineer the arslan script to repack all those files back?


----------

